# The Arcade 2015 Game of the Year Awards [BEST VG VOICE ACTING PERFORMANCE OF 2015]



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2016)

credits to  for the banner​
Hi guys. Welcome to the 2015 edition of the NF Arcade section's Game of the Year Award. It is time to look behind at what this year has offered in terms of gaming and to recognize which game was the best of the best.​
Not many breakout performances for me personally, but I am sure a healthy amount of peeps are going to appreciate this category. 

Since there are no nominees, this will be a write-in vote. Just write your *top three* Video Game Voice Acting Performances of the year. Here is how the votes will be counted:

First vote = 10 points
Second vote = 5 points
Third vote = 1 point

You can use my vote as an example below:


*Spoiler*: _Khris' vote_ 




1. Ashly Burch as _Chloe Price from Life is Strange_
2. Robin Atkin Downes as _Kazuhira Miller from Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain_
3. Troy Baker _as Revolver Ocelot from Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain _




Voting period will end on *January 8th, 2016*. 



In case of a tie, I'll ask three/four anonymous judges to give me their final votes in order to break the tie and declare the winner. 


Well then. Vote away peoples :metroid

And Have yourselves a very Happy New Year


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 1, 2016)

Casandra Lee Morris as LynLee Koo from Xenoblade Chronicles X


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2016)

1.) Jared Zeus as _Simon Jarett_ in _SOMA_ (yeah, his general dialogue is kinda wooden, but he really nailed it when it counted)
2.) Peter Stormare as _Dr. Hill from Until Dawn_
3.) Troy Baker as _Revolver Ocelot from Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain _


----------



## Simon (Jan 6, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Casandra Lee Morris as LynLee Koo from Xenoblade Chronicles X


The writing and VA was cringe worthy 90% of the time.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 6, 2016)

> 2. Robin Atkin Downes as Kazuhira Miller from Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain



They played us like a damn FIDDLEEEEEEEEEE!

Nothing I played this year had noteworthy voice acting, sadly.


----------



## Monna (Jan 6, 2016)

Simon said:


> The writing and VA was cringe worthy 90% of the time.


Not really. 

Gonna vote Xenoblade just to disagree with you.

I don't have any picks for choices 2 and 3.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 6, 2016)

Thinking of changing my vote to Cassandra as well. Time will tell.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 6, 2016)

Just gonna give it to Nolan North and Troy Baker in that order.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 7, 2016)

Chris Niosi as Dezel from Tales of Zestiria.  "I'LL SKIN YOU ALIVE! DIE DIE DIE! *snorts at bad pun in next scene*" 

Troy Baker as Revolver Ocelot.

DC Douglas, who did HB in Xenoblade Chronicles X.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2016)

Voting for this category has ended. No more edits/posts will be accepted.


----------



## delasst (Mar 12, 2016)

This is a very beautiful thing


----------

